# Unethical or Fine?



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.

I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

That is a great idea! Why not? You have vacation pay and it is of no concern of theirs what you do (I probably would not mention the Uber gig to the boss.) Or else, go to the Exploratorium and spend a week learning simple physics. ?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You earned the vacation time. What you do on your own time is of no concern of your employer. That is, unless, you are a doctor, airline pilot or some other occupation where human safety is involved. Or your real job is a competitor.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

No. Its fine. A vacation is a break from your daily scheduled work. It can be a physical one or mental. A simple change in routine, even if it isn't technically relax/vacation time, can still be that mental break away from the norm. Likewise, your employer doesn't own you in your time off the clock.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Vacation time is yours to use as you please. It is none of your boss's business what you do with it.

I personally find driving relatively relaxing and entertaining. I used to drive every day after work when I had my last W2 job, and on all of my days off... not because I needed money, but because it helped me de-stress from work and gave me something to do when I was bored.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


Unless it's an especially busy time of the month/year, Its unethical for your boss to be upset about what you do with your pto.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


It's your vacation time to do as you wish. Are you really sure you want to use your vacation time to Uber?
Wouldn't you rather spend some quality time with your family and have fun?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TCar said:


> That is a great idea! Why not? You have vacation pay and it is of no concern of theirs what you do (I probably would not mention the Uber gig to the boss.) Or else, go to the Exploratorium and spend a week learning simple physics. ?


See I've worked at my company for 12 years. Most of the people in my team have also. My boss is great but has tried to get me to quit uber a few times to the point I can sense a little tention.

I think 1. They may be upset that I didnt take time to relax from the huge work load and 2. My work piles up and immediate attention is required.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mch said:


> Unless it's an especially busy time of the month/year, Its unethical for your boss to be upset about what you do with your pto.


Most companies simply don't allow employees to take PTO during busy times.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

#1 How would your boss know?

#2 Why would your boss care?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Unless it's an especially busy time of the month/year, Its unethical for your boss to be upset about what you do with your pto.


Yeah that's why I had to miss the DC MeetUp this year. Busy time of the year, and I don't have enough seniority to be taking extra PTO during the Holiday season.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> It's your vacation time to do as you wish. Are you really sure you want to use your vacation time to Uber?
> Wouldn't you rather spend some quality time with your family and have fun?


Kids are in school ?‍♀. Money is tight right now that extra would be put to good use


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I was in IT for almost 20 years. I was done, finished, couldn't do it anymore. I'd been contracting for about 8 years after being laid off from a company I'd spent 11 years with so in that 8 years I hadn't really taken any time off since you never know when you're going to have an extensive break between contracts and that time between contracts is just spent looking for work so it isn't really time off.

I bought a convenience store and for over 4 years I would go back and forth between working ridiculously long hours at the store and IT contracts because the store wasn't making enough money. But the thing was, despite working all those hours at the store and on the store and so on, it felt like holidays. Sometimes I'd spend 4-6 months at a time at the store and it felt like extended time off.

By the time I sold/lost the store and went back to IT contracting, I felt so much better that I really enjoy it again. So there's no reason to feel guilty. Taking time to do something different, even if it isn't a traditional holiday and is still technically work, can still be good for your mental health if you enjoy it.

And yeah, none of their business anyways.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


absolutely not unethical. It's your vacation time, do with it as you want.

Hell, school teachers paint houses in the summer.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If your boss wants you to quit Uber, there's a price for that. How bad does he want you to quit ;-) ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> See I've worked at my company for 12 years. Most of the people in my team have also. My boss is great but has tried to get me to quit uber a few times to the point I can sense a little tention.
> 
> I think 1. They may be upset that I didnt take time to relax from the huge work load and 2. My work piles up and immediate attention is required.


And does your boss get mad at your coworkers who go out, stay up late, and get hammered at a bar? I never understood that. At my last job I got some crap for driving after work, and yet almost everyone, boss included, would use their free time staying up late and getting hammered and coming to work the next day complaining about their hangovers and relying on espresso to stay awake. And then they have the gall to make fun of me for being a teetotaler all the while. Basically, while they are getting hammered, I'm driving hammered people home. We both stayed up just as long. The only difference is I won't have a hangover.

The best strategy I have found is to avoid revealing to others that you drive. The hypocrites can't handle it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> #1 How would your boss know?
> 
> #2 Why would your boss care?


One project is ending and another one is starting. Major projects. I am the SME (Subject Matter Expert) for my tool to assist with knowledge transfer for the second project. This is the problem.

I've known my boss for 12 years. It's a strange dynamic lol.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

A week off is no big deal for major projects. There are always delays for the big stuff so just tell them you need a week between for you.


----------



## 858 (May 10, 2018)

Take a real vacation.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check. I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


It's not unethical, it's absurd!
Take a damn vacation -- hop on a cruise ship and leave this rideshare shit alone for a week!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


It's YOUR PTO. Why the hell should your boss care why/how you use it. They don't need to know WHY you are taking the PTO. It is YOUR PTO that you earned as part of your benefits package.

If he/she does toss a fit, time to start planning to find a better job, department move or promotion in your company, or something else.

Sundance Film Festival here in Utah is the biggest payday all year for drivers. I take PTO and drive 18 hours a day during Sundance. I earn several grand in those 11 days driving. Snow days are also huge paydays. I take a PTO day for those as well. Granted I get 26 PTO days a year, which are very hard to use all of them but I make sure to do my best!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Hell, school teachers paint houses in the summer.


Actually, school teachers turn into "ants" in the summer. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> my vacation days


Never discount the physical & mental Benefits of taking a vacation ✔

"_A number of studies have shown that taking time away from the job can have physical and psychological health benefits. People who take vacations have lower stress, less risk of heart disease, a better outlook on life, and more motivation to achieve goals."_
https://www.allinahealth.org/healthysetgo/thrive/importance-of-taking-vacation


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> See I've worked at my company for 12 years. Most of the people in my team have also. My boss is great but has tried to get me to quit uber a few times to the point I can sense a little tention.
> 
> I think 1. They may be upset that I didnt take time to relax from the huge work load and 2. My work piles up and immediate attention is required.


Just tell them you went to Disneyland, and then a cruise and then to the spa. You feel much better


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

It's your time, do what you got to do. You could do it at a busier time though. I would try to time it when demand is at its highest in your area.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was very young, almost so long ago that I can't remember ... I was a Certified Operating Room Technician. CORT. 
I specialized in abdominal/thoracic, GYN procedures.
Those skills, at that time were in VERY high demand in the health care industry; and I lived and worked in a major hospital in the San Francisco Bay Area.
I got into a verbal argument with one of the Resident Surgeons, and my boss suspended me from working for two weeks with no pay (vacation, sick leave or otherwise).
There was a registry in Oakland that staffed temp people in nursing, and I knew the manager of the office because I used to work with her.
I was in my bosses office and she was explaining to me that she had written me up, and that I was suspended for two weeks without pay. I told her that I completely understand that she had to make that move and asked if I could use her phone (on her desk right there between us). I assured her that it wouldn't take long.

Right there in front of her I called my friend at the registry, briefly explained that I had two weeks off and asked if she could use the help. She said "hell yea" and I could report to the OR of Alta Bates Hospital in Berkeley the next morning at 5am for a hysterectomy and a hip replacement in the afternoon.
My boss was pissed, red faced mad. 
My friend at the other end of the call asked if I would be available after the two weeks, and I looked at my boss all pissed off and said, "Maybe. Jury is still out on that. I will let you know." Said goodbye and hung up.

Boils down to: what I do with _MY_ time is _MY_ business. And if you're not paying me for the time, it's my time.

PS: The doc that I got into an argument with was a real jackass. He yelled and swore at a nurse in the OR over something that she didn't do, and couldn't prevent (a malfunctioning piece of equipment) and while we were changing scrubs in the locker room I told him that "If I ever hear you talk to a lady like that again, I will meet you in the parking lot some evening and _beat your ass for you._ Understand?" He just kinda looked at me, so I said, "Just nod if you can hear me." LoL. He nodded.
Good boy. 
I got kind of protective of my circulating nurses, and I did not allow the docs to abuse them.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No problem here. That's what days off are for, doing pretty much whatever you want.

Now, if you did an identical job description as to your full time job for someone else, there "may" or may not be grounds for a conversation.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ethically sound. Your vacation time is your own. If your boss cares, your boss is wrong.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> It's YOUR PTO. Why the hell should your boss care why/how you use it. They don't need to know WHY you are taking the PTO. It is YOUR PTO that you earned as part of your benefits package.
> 
> If he/she does toss a fit, time to start planning to find a better job, department move or promotion in your company, or something else.
> 
> Sundance Film Festival here in Utah is the biggest payday all year for drivers. I take PTO and drive 18 hours a day during Sundance. I earn several grand in those 11 days driving. Snow days are also huge paydays. I take a PTO day for those as well. Granted I get 26 PTO days a year, which are very hard to use all of them but I make sure to do my best!


Now that sounds perfect ?.

I get 20 PTO days a year. After rolling over I'm currently looking at about 220 hours of unused vacation. When I hit 240 then it no longer accumulates.

Currently 1. I bought a new house and had to buy everything from scratch. The backyard is dirt ?‍♀ 2. I have no money to take a real vacation 3.if I could work my ass off doing uber for 1 week non stop that will help out. 4. I would use more then a week of vacation however when I get back to work it takes me a ling time to catch up.

I kind of want to take 2 or 3 weeks off ?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Now that sounds perfect ?.
> 
> I get 20 PTO days a year. After rolling over I'm currently looking at about 220 hours of unused vacation. When I hit 240 then it no longer accumulates.
> 
> ...


Take that time off. Don't leave time (or money) on the table, which is what you would do if it stops accumulating! Also gives you another "excuse" to hand your boss for taking time off. In essence, your company is MAKING you take that time off as you are bumping up on the max accumulation.

You can always tell them you will take a payout for 2 weeks of PTO if they can't live without you for a week or two . Some companies will do that. But really. Take time off. You earned it and it is good to recharge.

You got some time banked! That is for sure!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> See I've worked at my company for 12 years. Most of the people in my team have also. My boss is great but has tried to get me to quit uber a few times to the point I can sense a little tention.
> 
> I think 1. They may be upset that I didnt take time to relax from the huge work load and 2. My work piles up and immediate attention is required.


Do your boss know you cheating on them with up.net too?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Take that time off. Don't leave time (or money) on the table, which is what you would do if it stops accumulating! Also gives you another "excuse" to hand your boss for taking time off. In essence, your company is MAKING you take that time off as you are bumping up on the max accumulation.
> 
> You can always tell them you will take a payout for 2 weeks of PTO if they can't live without you for a week or two :wink:. Some companies will do that. But really. Take time off. You earned it and it is good to recharge.
> 
> You got some time banked! That is for sure!


My whole team is full of people that never take a vacation -o:. My boss has been maxed out at 320 vacation hours herself ?. We can't cash out. The only time I could cash out is if I quit. 

We have a 1 week christmas shut down aka forced use of vacation days. I am considering extending it to 2 weeks or maybe 2.5 weeks and just relaxing. Actually **** it I'm doing that for sure.?


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Do your boss know you cheating on them with up.net too?


Good question.. They know something is up. Because I wad always on my darn phone lol.

I stopped going on as much at work. Unless I work from home then I'm on the whole day ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My whole team is full of people that never take a vacation -o:. My boss has been maxed out at 320 vacation hours herself ?. We can't cash out. The only time I could cash out is if I quit.
> 
> We have a 1 week christmas shut down aka forced use of vacation days. I am considering extending it to 2 weeks or maybe 2.5 weeks and just relaxing. Actually @@@@ it I'm doing that for sure.?


Unhealthy work environment. I worked at an office like this and had to quit because I realized that it would take over my life. You may be tougher than me. Take the time you are given, if possible!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Not unethical


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


it's a great idea. I would definitely do it if I were in your situation. Your boss has no right to say how to spend your hard earned vacation. Go earn all the money you can.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I am curious about why your boss would try to get you to quit driving for Uber. That is none of the boss's business. I have supervised people most of my life - what they did in their personal time was not my concern unless it was illegal or working for the competition or would reflect badly on my company.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gilby said:


> I am curious about why your boss would try to get you to quit driving for Uber. That is none of the boss's business. I have supervised people most of my life - what they did in their personal time was not my concern unless it was illegal or working for the competition or would reflect badly on my company.


All of our work load has increased over time. With that we received pay raises. When I got the raise she specifically told me that I dont have to worry about doing uber to make extra cash anymore. She thinks its unsafe.

Her heart is in the right place as a human but I agree with you as a manager it's not her place. I cringe when she brings up uber. It becomes awkward.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


**** anyone that says this is unethical

Your sick days do what u want


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


In my head I thought.....ummm 
Why does your boss need to know?

Then I thought, if he/she wants you to quit, perhaps this is a good time to discuss a "meaningful" raise.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Her heart is in the right place as a human but I agree with you as a manager it's not her place. I cringe when she brings up uber. It becomes awkward.


Nice that she cares, but not really her business. I would just be quiet about what I do in my free time.

I work as a flight instructor, and my boss does not like me giving independent instruction at other airports. In my opinion, that is not his business, so I just don't tell him when I have a lesson somewhere else, as long as it is someone who would not be doing business with his flight school.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

At first when I started driving p/t, I was talking about it at work. One day got to work little late, lead says, jokingly, "Were you Ubering, is that why you late." I said no. Quit talking to anyone at work about it. 
Today on way into work, got nice ride to next town and ride back towards work. Hour late (rare for me.) Nobody said nothing. 
Works better for everyone that way!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


Its your vacation and you can do what you want with it. As a professor during the summer i am stilling collecting a paycheck but free to do what I want in terms of other employment. You earned the vacation and your boss has no right to say what you do with it. If I were you I would not spend vacation days driving around paxoles as you will likely be more stressed going back to work.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> See I've worked at my company for 12 years. Most of the people in my team have also. My boss is great but has tried to get me to quit uber a few times to the point I can sense a little tention.
> 
> I think 1. They may be upset that I didnt take time to relax from the huge work load and 2. My work piles up and immediate attention is required.


He wants you to quit before you decide it's more fun than the other job and quit


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


No. Unethical would be taking a week of paid sick leave and driving Uber.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Is this a test run, to see if you want to uber full time?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


Sorry don't do it. It's fine to take vacation time and work, it's not unethical. However, I am a firm believer that you take your vacation time and go away on a vacation. Making memories with your children is priceless and worth more than whatever you will earn that week.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


I been doing that for a while now... not sure why you feeling guilty... it's your vacation, use it how you see fit.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

You're a woman, everything you do is unethical!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PTO totally ethical, no question.

sick time, somewhat questionable.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I think 1. They may be upset that I didnt take time to relax from the huge work load and 2. My work piles up and immediate attention is required.


I agree with #1. You (and they) would be better off if you used some of your vacation time to relax and chill.

I've had times when I used all of my vacation time for something. When I got back to work, I wasn't worth anything for a couple of days, until I could function again.

I strongly DISagree regarding #2. If you're not there, it's unfair to you to have a big steaming pile of garbage that awaits your return. They need to suck it up and have someone handle that stuff, instead of burying you with it the instant you get back on the job.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> See I've worked at my company for 12 years. Most of the people in my team have also. My boss is great but has tried to get me to quit uber a few times to the point I can sense a little tention.
> 
> I think 1. They may be upset that I didnt take time to relax from the huge work load and 2. My work piles up and immediate attention is required.


1. What your boss doesn't know won't hurt him.

2. It's not the slightest bit unethical to do rideshare during your vacation, unless it somehow interferes with your job performance.

3. You might consider not bringing up Uber to your supervisors. Mine have no clue, nor do they need to. What I do between quitting time and starting time isn't their business, and I don't make it their business by bringing it up.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> You're a woman, everything you do is unethical!


And this is why....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. Unethical would be taking a week of paid sick leave and driving Uber.


I have more sick hours available then vacation pay. Those I never use but nice to have them.



TXUbering said:


> You're a woman, everything you do is unethical!


You're a man so I can tell you SHUT IT. ?‍♂

Heres a simple equation Shut + It = Man ?‍♂



Christinebitg said:


> I strongly DISagree regarding #2. If you're not there, it's unfair to you to have a big steaming pile of garbage that awaits your return. They need to suck it up and have someone handle that stuff, instead of burying you with it the instant you get back on the job.


A lot of the emails and work arent from my management. The day to day stuff pile up and the number of emails I have to go through is what's the most time consuming. I work with every department because I manage a system that connects the HR and IT system during hiring and termination. So I get tons of direct emails from everywhere. 
I have a team but I'm the escalation point. So when I'm not there sometimes they have issues that dont get resolved and go the length of my vacation ?‍♀.



ZenUber said:


> Is this a test run, to see if you want to uber full time?


Mr. Zen uber and sun is no bueno for my skin. A little shallow I know but I am kind of a vampire in that way ?‍♀


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> See I've worked at my company for 12 years. Most of the people in my team have also. My boss is great but has tried to get me to quit uber a few times to the point I can sense a little tention.
> 
> I think 1. They may be upset that I didnt take time to relax from the huge work load and 2. My work piles up and immediate attention is required.


Well if they want you to stop they can always pay you more so you don't need the extra uber money.

Just tell them you're taking a vacation. If someone asks me what I'm doing on vacation I just tell them " Probaly just sitting on my ass and eating bon bons." Usually they laugh and that's the end of it. Saves me telling them none of their damn business.

Eat a few bon bons in your car and it's not even a lie.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. Unethical would be taking a week of paid sick leave and driving Uber.


Debatable. If you enjoy what you're doing, a complete change of pace, even one working on something completely different, can be very beneficial to ones mental health.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Debatable. If you enjoy what you're doing, a complete change of pace, even one working on something completely different, can be very beneficial to ones mental health.


Sometimes here it's as if there is an alternate form of English where words mean whatever one wants them to mean.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

It is totally ethical.
Your boss has no more say over your vacation activities than she does on how you spend your paycheck.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


I take vacation days and sick days to drive Uber once in a while; I plan on calling in sick for the first big snowstorm that results in surge. Why do you have to tell your boss what you're doing on vacation? It's your own time. Just tell him or her it's a "stay-cation". You have kids so you need the extra money. Don't ask me how I know this.



Mkang14 said:


> When I got the raise she specifically told me that I dont have to worry about doing uber to make extra cash anymore. She thinks its unsafe.


My boss has said similar things, like when I got a 5% raise this past year. I've told him again and again that I enjoy driving and I don't like being in debt. Apparently he's fine with being in debt because he has more kids than I do and he only makes about $10k more than I do (according to him).

When I first started driving he showed me a clause in the employee handbook that talked about other employment that the company could deem a conflict of interest. He made it sound like HR might care if they knew I was driving, but I think it bothers him personally because having another source of income means I'm not "all-in". I pointed out the Christmas tree farm one of the shop managers runs on the side, and the rental property one of the mechanical designers (at the time) owns. And the stocks I trade.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a team but I'm the escalation point. So when I'm not there sometimes they have issues that dont get resolved and go the length of my vacation


The textbook answer is that your employer should have someone who can "step up" when you're not there. Otherwise, are you really getting a vacation?

I get that occasionally there could be something that has to wait for your attention. But that should be the exception, not the norm.

You already know that you're understaffed. This issue is another example of the results of that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> The textbook answer is that your employer should have someone who can "step up" when you're not there. Otherwise, are you really getting a vacation?
> 
> I get that occasionally there could be something that has to wait for your attention. But that should be the exception, not the norm.
> 
> You already know that you're understaffed. This issue is another example of the results of that.


Every work situation I've been in has been "understaffed". The exceptions seem to be highly regulated industries, cash cows, and of course the wonderfully efficient government.

The difference is whether there is a culture of teamwork and covering for each other, and finding the time even though you're busy. My current employer has that culture. Most of my previous employers haven't. It sucks when you're gone for a week and NOTHING gets done on your projects. I get 50 to 100 emails a day so you can imagine what just one week off would entail.

My belief is you shouldn't have to worry about work AT ALL on vacation unless you are an owner, some sort of senior manager being paid very well, outside sales, or a "key" person. But we have a certain "key" person who arranges shipping...he has canceled two vacations in the past six months and that's not right!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


Totally not unethical. As long as you've earned your vacation days, they're yours to utilize however you wish.

Would be a different story if you made up a reason to miss work. But earned vacation days? Go for it. And great idea BTW! ?



Uber's Guber said:


> It's not unethical, it's absurd!
> Take a damn vacation -- hop on a cruise ship and leave this rideshare shit alone for a week!


Maybe she wants a "double paid for vacation".

I say she has a great idea! ?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Most employers have vacation time as a benefit so that a person can relax, unwind and lower their stress values. Many have this spelled out exactly like this in Employee Handbooks. 

So, who would't be pissed if they saw you "working" on your vacation time?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

wn100804 said:


> Most employers have vacation time as a benefit so that a person can relax, unwind and lower their stress values. Many have this spelled out exactly like this in Employee Handbooks.
> 
> So, who would't be pissed if they saw you "working" on your vacation time?


That's her business. Period.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> That's her business. Period.


I offered an employers view. I never stated my opinion one way or another. Some employers use a handbook as a guideline for hiring and firing.

I know because I got fired from my last job because the boss' wife found out I was driving for Lyft while "we are paying your health insurance".

I didn't give a ratsass about being fired. Actually it was a big favor because I took my retirement, called in my social security and still kept driving for Lyft.

You MAY think it is her business but when you work for someone else, it is THEIR business as well. Got it now ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

wn100804 said:


> I offered an employers view. I never stated my opinion one way or another. Some employers use a handbook as a guideline for hiring and firing.
> 
> I know because I got fired from my last job because the boss' wife found out I was driving for Lyft while "we are paying your health insurance".
> 
> ...


Nope don't get it. Appreciate your position, and sorry that happened; but, at the end of the day? Her business. Period.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wn100804 said:


> Most employers have vacation time as a benefit so that a person can relax, unwind and lower their stress values.


My boss has made similar arguments. He even tells me to spend time with my family. Normally I would say this is crossing the line, but we are kind of friends too so it's a gray area.

I always respond with something like "I don't see driving as work, and I don't want to be in debt for the rest of my life".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Her heart is in the right place as a human but I agree with you as a manager it's not her place. I cringe when she brings up uber. It becomes awkward.


Maybe she just likes you.
There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah that's why I had to miss the DC MeetUp this year.


Whenever you visit the D.C. area we'll have a Meetup in your honor


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe she just likes you.
> There's no accounting for taste.


She does like me  .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

New2This said:


> Whenever you visit the D.C. area we'll have a Meetup in your honor


They said after the holidays. I only got hired just this May. So yeah...kinda a lot to ask with only 6 months on the job to get extra time off before the veteran geeks do. Especially the ones who put in 70 hours a week to keep the site running and out of the local news for a week..  ?:biggrin:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> They said after the holidays. I only got hired just this May. So yeah...kinda a lot to ask with only 6 months on the job to get extra time off before the veteran geeks do. Especially the ones who put in 70 hours a week to keep the site running and out of the local news for a week..  ?:biggrin:


No worries. Let us know and we'll have a Meetup around your schedule.

Maybe @Mkang14 can Uber a shitload between now and then and come.

I'd even invite Sir @Ian Richard Markham. No kissing dogs at the Meetup though.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

As a few others have stated, go enjoy your vacation. You work hard for your money, excluding the times you’re on UP at work. ?

Life is about balance. You and your family deserve a vacation. That doesn’t mean you have to travel. Find new activities to do with your kids, camp out in your yard with your kids, cook a new meal you wanted, but never had the time, or start a new hobby. Enjoy some peace and quiet and enjoy nature. There are so many better options than Ubering your life away.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> As a few others have stated, go enjoy your vacation. You work hard for your money, excluding the times you're on UP at work. ?
> 
> Life is about balance. You and your family deserve a vacation. That doesn't mean you have to travel. Find new activities to do with your kids, camp out in your yard with your kids, cook a new meal you wanted, but never had the time, or start a new hobby. Enjoy some peace and quiet and enjoy nature. There are so many better options than Ubering your life away.


@Ubering My Life Away


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. Unethical would be taking a week of paid sick leave and driving Uber.


What if you're too sick to work but not too sick to drive? For instance, a sore throat that makes talking on the phone impossible, or bad cramps that make it impossible to walk around.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> What if you're too sick to work but not too sick to drive? For instance, a sore throat that makes talking on the phone impossible, or bad cramps that make it impossible to walk around.


Sick days can be used if your family is sick also. So maybe you pick up a ride on the way to the pharmacy ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Sick days can be used if your family is sick also. So maybe you pick up a ride on the way to the pharmacy ?


Absolutely. All fair game as far as I'm concerned. As long a side gig's not interfering with the job, employers should generally be okay with it.

And they should also want their employees to be comfortable. Folks have had outside income going on forever. To me, this is the number one benefit of Uber. Ability to turn it on/off at will.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. Unethical would be taking a week of paid sick leave and driving Uber.


Maybe because the duration makes it difficult to plan in advance for your absence, but taking sick days to drive here and there is completely fine. I do it. Our payroll department basically told us that if we don't use our sick days we lose them, so we should use them even if we're not sick. I think this is why a lot of companies just have PTO which rolls vacation and sick time into the same category, so you don't have to play this stupid game where you pretend to be sick.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> She does like me  .


COMPLETELY understandable.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> It sucks when you're gone for a week and NOTHING gets done on your projects.


I find that to be typical in the project engineering world that I used to live in. In some cases, it would be difficult to reassign a project for a week or two.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I find that to be typical in the project engineering world that I used to live in. In some cases, it would be difficult to reassign a project for a week or two.


In most organizations yes. However we have a team culture of being able to jump in and take over projects similar to ones we've worked on. We have to be flexible because there's no way we would survive otherwise. Just not enough staff.

I am now the third project manager on a very large order we currently have in-house. The first couple weeks of transition were Rocky, especially because I was replacing someone who left the company, but now I've got things under control because I've done so many similar projects.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope don't get it. Appreciate your position, and sorry that happened; but, at the end of the day? Her business. Period.


I am not sorry it happened. Best thing that ever happened to me. Got to retire and that was three years ago. Thing is, if it is somehow stipulated in employee handbook about vacation time, no-compete clause or whatever, and these rules are violated, she can lose her job and no amount of "ain't right" coming from you is going to make it any better.

I have had to work for people with no compete clauses my entire life. Some are unbelievably strict and nit picky and some not so bad. The bottom line is this, if you work for a company, entity etc, you better tow the line because you have no right to stay working with them at any time.

Perhaps you will grow up some day and learn that it is not peaches and cream out there. The only thing that is 'private' is what goes on behind your doors. Anything else is right out there in the public's view.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

wn100804 said:


> I am not sorry it happened. Best thing that ever happened to me. Got to retire and that was three years ago. Thing is, if it is somehow stipulated in employee handbook about vacation time, no-compete clause or whatever, and these rules are violated, she can lose her job and no amount of "ain't right" coming from you is going to make it any better.
> 
> I have had to work for people with no compete clauses my entire life. Some are unbelievably strict and nit picky and some not so bad. The bottom line is this, if you work for a company, entity etc, you better tow the line because you have no right to stay working with them at any time.
> 
> Perhaps you will grow up some day and learn that it is not peaches and cream out there. The only thing that is 'private' is what goes on behind your doors. Anything else is right out there in the public's view.


No matter what, it's her business. Not yours.

And I could teach you a few things, for sure. Move on dude.


----------



## 1prdcat (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


Absolutely not...It's your time...you earned it!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have more sick hours available then vacation pay. Those I never use but nice to have them.


That's cause you're ONE SICK PUPPY!



Mkang14 said:


> You're a man so I can tell you SHUT IT. ?‍♂
> 
> Heres a simple equation Shut + It = Man ?‍♂


I'm going to need a reference to the theorem that quantifies this "simple" equation.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I'm going to need a reference to the theorem that quantifies this "simple" equation.


I'll give it to you but first write a paragraph about how great women are. Why they rule the world. ?


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

So driving for Uber is like vacation for you? Uber should be proud of you big time :biggrin:


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Kids are in school ?‍♀. Money is tight right now that extra would be put to good use


Sounds like a good plan. Get on the road early in the morning to maximize your earnings.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Is this unethical?


What makes you think that way? Why do you have to factor in your boss / company? You have 100% control of your own time!

Well, using your logic then I have no ethical standards at all. I am currently on a trip for an academic conference coincidentally at where I was born and raised. I am keeping records on every expense from air travel, taxi, meals to gasoline expenses for my family car for reimbursement. Since I stay at my friend's apartment, I can splurge on food using the $ that could have otherwise spent in hotels. I have already had 2 dinner buffets at Shangri-La and one dessert buffet at Peninsula ? It is so hard to describe in words how awesome it is to have a vacation at the expense of my institution !!

How often do you Ubering? Since my job offers flexible working hours (without the need to record in/out time), I have tried out a few days of weekday driving. Fair to say it may vary with markets but I prefer weekends to weekdays. Surge is extremely scarce and does not sustain as long as in the weekends. It seems the surge rate also never exceeds $4... Most weekday trips were $-losing base rate X trips. If there is enough luck, I may be able to catch one or 2 Select trips in the afternoon in the medical centre...

Good luck!!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Your boss has nothing to do with what choices you make off the clock. Unless salaried. In fact I would shove a good weeks pay from Ubering in his face and ask for a raise to be honest. 

I am a lil brutal myself though.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Your boss has nothing to do with what choices you make off the clock. Unless salaried. In fact I would shove a good weeks pay from Ubering in his face and ask for a raise to be honest.
> 
> I am a lil brutal myself though.


Im salary.

I think I just have to take a vacation and use that time to uber and relax lol.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

My old gig’s saying was “your never off the clock when saleried.” Guess who I don’t work for anymore? ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> My old gig's saying was "your never off the clock when saleried." Guess who I don't work for anymore? ?


Very true.

I also have a bad habbit of volunteering for work. I like learning new things.

My coworker buddy sits next to me. Anytime I raise my hand to take on more he looks at me and says "stop it" with his eyes lol. He is a big advocate of "just pretend like you work hard".


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

All salaried positions pretend. But they have to make tougher choices than any hourly person would come across also many more hours a week. That’s what makes or breaks them most the time.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


no it isint unethical


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Sorry "Jessica" I have a hard time getting through your post. Once you start lecturing me and talking about "your life". Because as you know I've already EXPOSED your profile pics which you claim to be you as fake a few times.
> 
> Therefore I have a very hard time believing a single word that comes out of your mouth. The only thing I know is you are a great fiction writer.
> 
> Your opinion, advice is absolutely obsolete. Have a nice day.


Very well stated.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> My old gig's saying was "your never off the clock when saleried." Guess who I don't work for anymore? ?


For a few years, I used to work from home. (I still do, but not full time now.)

When you work from home, your job quickly becomes 24/7.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Very well stated.


Thanks. Fake humans have no input. It's the rules ?‍♀


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks. Fake humans have no input. It's the rules ?‍♀


Very welcome.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I'll give it to you but first write a paragraph about how great women are. Why they rule the world. ?


Because they sittin on a gold mine.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

There certainly is no shortage of characters on these posting boards haha


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> There certainly is no shortage of characters on these posting boards haha


** looking around **

Who you talkin to ... you talkin to me?


----------



## Lonely Planet (Jul 23, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Now that sounds perfect ?.
> 
> I get 20 PTO days a year. After rolling over I'm currently looking at about 220 hours of unused vacation. When I hit 240 then it no longer accumulates.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you want to quit your day job and drive Uber full time 10+ hours? Maybe driving for Uber full time would actually net you more money? I've been with my company for 8 years. I'm bored at my job, the office politic is getting out of hand, I'm starting to hate my coworkers.

Only reason i'm staying is because I'm in the process of getting a mortgage and it is advisable that you don't switch jobs.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lonely Planet said:


> It sounds like you want to quit your day job and drive Uber full time 10+ hours? Maybe driving for Uber full time would actually net you more money? I've been with my company for 8 years. I'm bored at my job, the office politic is getting out of hand, I'm starting to hate my coworkers.
> 
> Only reason i'm staying is because I'm in the process of getting a mortgage and it is advisable that you don't switch jobs.


My current job pays much more then I could make with uber.

I really do love my job. It's just lately the workload has been crazy. Hasnt always been like this. In the past I managed our website, and few systems, handled escalations and played a role in other teams projects because their system is integrated with ours.

Now I am the pm for a major project. We are replacing one of our current systems. We are in the roll out phase. After the roll out I will be the sys admin for the tool. Even when its live I'm sure the emails will start pouring in. Anyone in the company can use the interface. So technical issues will be coming to us.

We are also in the process of replacing the hr system that houses alternative workforce. I'll be a key player but not my project so should be less stressful.

Then my boss wants me to organize the christmas party for our whole department ?. I did it last year but I had a little bit of free time. I have people that can help though.

This ontop of my daily escalation emails, calls. Ping from my team, others who need my direct help. I need to take warm bath and relax?


----------



## Lonely Planet (Jul 23, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> My current job pays much more then I could make with uber.
> 
> I really do love my job. It's just lately the workload has been crazy. Hasnt always been like this. In the past I managed our website, and few systems, handled escalations and played a role in other teams projects because their system is integrated with ours.
> 
> ...


So you make more than $70k a year?

Yeah, I've been given the moniker "jack of all trades" at my work place. I've pretty much worked in 4 out of 5 departments. I'm at a point where I'm sick of taking on more work roles and cross training with no chance of promotions. Now my goal is do less work as possible and get the hell out ASAP.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lonely Planet said:


> So you make more than $70k a year?


Yes



Lonely Planet said:


> Yeah, I've been given the moniker "jack of all trades" at my work place. I've pretty much worked in 4 out of 5 departments. I'm at a point where I'm sick of taking on more work roles and cross training with no chance of promotions. Now my goal is do less work as possible and get the hell out ASAP.


Once this project is done my goal is to hand off and decrease my work load anywhere I can:thumbup:

I use to have a partner (equal) that was supposed to know and do everything I do. In 2013, I went on maternity leave for 4 months. I came back and he messed up our tables in the tools which created a sync issue due to using random naming conventions instead of following the process. Also he did some weird work around process where he initiated terminations FOR managers only terminating people in systems downstream of us, which left their hr record active. I was cleaning up that mess for the next year.


----------



## Lonely Planet (Jul 23, 2017)

If you make more than $70k and still have to drive Uber, then I'm in big trouble lol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lonely Planet said:


> If you make more than $70k and still have to drive Uber, then I'm in big trouble lol.


Maybe? Only you know your situation.

I try not to judge.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


-------------------------
Why would your actual job boss care what you do on your vacation ? Now if you have a wreck and are off work for a month, you may have a problem.
I find it hard to believe that you get 6 pages of response on this subject. These people need to get a hobby.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> If your boss wants you to quit Uber, there's a price for that. How bad does he want you to quit ;-) ?


This is immediately what I thought.

@Mkang14 you're clearly valued as an employee. While your financial situation isn't your employers problem, if they don't like you going outside for more money, that is certainly something that should come up at your next review. You should be able to leverage those two things together to get some more money.

To your original question. It's your time, do with it as you please. I probably wouldn't advertise what you're doing, but I certainly wouldn't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> This is immediately what I thought.
> 
> @Mkang14 you're clearly valued as an employee. While your financial situation isn't your employers problem, if they don't like you going outside for more money, that is certainly something that should come up at your next review. You should be able to leverage those two things together to get some more money.
> 
> To your original question. It's your time, do with it as you please. I probably wouldn't advertise what you're doing, but I certainly wouldn't feel guilty about it.


I've never asked for a raise or promotion in my life. To do that all of a sudden is hard. I've been there 12 years. I grew up there.

The job and people have been good to me. It's so busy and no one vacations. That's where guilt comes from.

But, it's my vacation and I will use as I please ??. I'm planning to use soon.?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It’s worth it if you take vacation time to drive for Uber when you know it’ll be very busy.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

It's your vacation, do what you want.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe? Only you know your situation.
> 
> I try not to judge.


She lives in sf. 70k makes her poor lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> She lives in sf. 70k makes her poor lol


1. I dont live in sf
2. I make more then 70k


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> 1. I dont live in sf
> 2. I make more then 70k


Sorry..thought i saw you mention you lived there...but anywhere in the bay area 70k is slim pickins.. i read an article that said 300k is barely making it for a family. Krazeeeeeeee....



Mkang14 said:


> 1. I dont live in sf
> 2. I make more then 70k


You make more then 70k....how about we have an arranged marriage? Im in vegas we can get elvis to do it...we can make this happen! Lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Sorry..thought i saw you mention you lived there...but anywhere in the bay area 70k is slim pickins.. i read an article that said 300k is barely making it for a family. Krazeeeeeeee....
> 
> 
> You make more then 70k....how about we have an arranged marriage? Im in vegas we can get elvis to do it...we can make this happen! Lol :smiles:


I work in south bay and live in a smaller town. The house I bought is easily 6 times as much if I bought it in the bay area. But there is a commute for sure.

I think middle class household income is $250,000 in the bay. When I lived in south bay and looking for day care options it was $400 a week for 1 kid -o: . Crazy. Where I live now my mom and watch them after school.

We may have already met. I got to Vegas all the time :biggrin:.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I really do love my job. It's just lately the workload has been crazy. Hasnt always been like this.


Back in the early 1990s, I got pushed so hard at work that the paramedics came and carried me out of my office. That's not an exaggeration. I was kept in the hospital for observation for about 3 or 4 nights.

I swore to myself that I would never let that happen to me again.

I've occasionally had some pressure, but not that time. When I've seen the storm clouds on the horizon, I was lucky enough to find another job. (Got a big raise too!)


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

@Mkang14 - It's not as if you're going to work as an employee for an opposition company.
When Ubering, you are an "independent contractor", "not an employee" of a "technology company".
But - thanks for reaching out...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lowestformofwit said:


> @Mkang14 - It's not as if you're going to work as an employee for an opposition company.
> When Ubering, you are an "independent contractor", "not an employee" of a "technology company".
> But - thanks for reaching out...


My boss doesnt like that I uber and she wouldnt like the idea that I spent a well needed vacation working. Its complicated. But I know at the end of the day what needs to be done.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> My boss doesnt like that I uber and she wouldnt like the idea that I spent a well needed vacation working. Its complicated. But I know at the end of the day what needs to be done.


Yep - always take every opportunity to make extra money.
No regrets for not doing so that way.
Too bad for your boss, but is she paying all your household expenses, and for you kids needs and education?
Thought not...
So, therefore, she has no claims over your time outside working hours, and doesn't "own" you.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm sure I must have missed this; but why do you like driving Uber enough to do it while on vacation from a job you love; and make good money.
Some one else said it earlier and I agree, Take a vacation, go to Hawaii, have fun. There's enough of us, we'll cover Uber for you.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

A gal’s gotta have a side hustle.
Doing this will buy her a better holiday somewhere down the line.


----------



## williamyun7 (Jul 8, 2019)

What if you pick up one of your colleagues or boss?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If your mind and inside says it is ok, then go for it. Do not worry about what others think
If any doubt, then no is the safer way.
Final is 1-1 or 0-2 then no 
2-0- then yes


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never asked for a raise or promotion in my life. To do that all of a sudden is hard. I've been there 12 years. I grew up there.
> 
> The job and people have been good to me. It's so busy and no one vacations. That's where guilt comes from.
> 
> But, it's my vacation and I will use as I please ??. I'm planning to use soon.?


Couple of things. Meant to respond sooner, but wanted to be in front of a keyboard instead of trying to type this on a phone.

The whole ask for a raise thing.......I have two methods of thought, and will move between them seamlessly as needed. The first is "If I'm good, and they're good, then I do my job, and they'll compensate me for doing it well". This works with smaller companies where the boss has a direct line of sight to the value you add to the company. They can easily see what you bring to the table, how you handle yourself, and how much of an asset you are. This has worked for me for many cases. Just had my yearly review at my day job, Got a 5% bump in pay, and a pat on the back for a job well done. Boss and I tag up once a quarter to make sure I'm on the right course for both him, the company, and myself.......The second is "You don't get what you don't ask for". This is held back for more pressing time (like when something comes up and I need an exception to a rule, need a mid-cycle raise, or other such thing. I was at a company making $40k/yr. I was finishing my degree, and the "market median" for degree holding individuals in this position was closer to $55k. That was a monster jump for a company to accept, so I started the conversation in January. Made sure the boss knew my expectations, what new capabilities I brought to the table, and what was going to happen when I graduated. I had been with the company about 3yrs at this point, and we decided since I had a may graduation, I would work the new position with increased workload, responsibility and capabilities for a few months to make sure it was a good fit, and if all was well, I would "move up" at the next review time (October). SO 5 mo of "working above my pay" was rewarded with a bump to $62k to match the others in the new department I was in. Had I just waited until review time I'm certain that wouldn't have gone that way......SO.....While I don't think you should ask for something "all of the sudden", I think if you are truly doing a value add for the company, and you aren't compensated to the same extent as you compare to average for your field, it's worth it to start that discussion. I can help coach the language, timing, and merits (through PM of course) if you want.

That first one was a long one....sorry......Here's a second.

At no point should you feel guilt for leaving the team in a planned absence. Planned is the key word here. If you just call in one day at random, well, that's different. But if you know it's coming, do EVERYTHING you can to setup the remainder of your team to function while you're gone. Pre-planning, and working a little ahead will help remove a good deal of that guilt. They'll survive without you, don't worry. Just give them a good setup, and that will help you know you aren't "leaving them hanging" or any of that mess. Likewise, I'm certain they see you pitching in to help when others are out, so you've already "payed it forward" enough to take a little time for yourself.

Good Luck!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> The whole ask for a raise thing...


I have successfully done that. My boss needed me. It was completely worth it.

But I didn't see a raise for something like 5 or 6 years after that. No surprise there.

However, I suspect that Mkang's boss won't GAF. Particularly since both of them are female. There's a weird reverse sexism that happens sometimes between two women...

"I'm doing okay right now (although I'm being supported by my husband) so you should be too."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> The whole ask for a raise thing.......I have two methods of thought, and will move between them seamlessly as needed. The first is "If I'm good, and they're good, then I do my job, and they'll compensate me for doing it well". This works with smaller companies where the boss has a direct line of sight to the value you add to the company. They can easily see what you bring to the table, how you handle yourself, and how much of an asset you are. This has worked for me for many cases. Just had my yearly review at my day job, Got a 5% bump in pay, and a pat on the back for a job well done. Boss and I tag up once a quarter to make sure I'm on the right course for both him, the company, and myself.......The second is "You don't get what you don't ask for". This is held back for more pressing time (like when something comes up and I need an exception to a rule, need a mid-cycle raise, or other such thing. I was at a company making $40k/yr. I was finishing my degree, and the "market median" for degree holding individuals in this position was closer to $55k. That was a monster jump for a company to accept, so I started the conversation in January. Made sure the boss knew my expectations, what new capabilities I brought to the table, and what was going to happen when I graduated. I had been with the company about 3yrs at this point, and we decided since I had a may graduation, I would work the new position with increased workload, responsibility and capabilities for a few months to make sure it was a good fit, and if all was well, I would "move up" at the next review time (October). SO 5 mo of "working above my pay" was rewarded with a bump to $62k to match the others in the new department I was in. Had I just waited until review time I'm certain that wouldn't have gone that way......SO.....While I don't think you should ask for something "all of the sudden", I think if you are truly doing a value add for the company, and you aren't compensated to the same extent as you compare to average for your field, it's worth it to start that discussion. I can help coach the language, timing, and merits (through PM of course) if you want.
> 
> That first one was a long one....sorry......Here's a second.
> 
> ...


Such a thoughtful post ❤

Mine is the former. My company is a tier 2, mid size. I work hard, I know my stuff and get compensated with yearly raises as well as bonuses. There was a review of the additional responsibilities which led to a 17% raise.

I've seen men and women ask for raises and it does not end well ?. It seems to have a negative connotation at my job. I think because our bosses already do their due diligence when it comes to reviews.

Even with that said I lean more on the side of people that do their 5 years at a company and move on are in a healthier career path. They get more exposure and it builds their confidence to strive for more. If I loose my job I'll be a lost puppy ?.

I have several people under me and 2 at my location. l've been handing them some of my workload slowly. You're right the whole situation would be much easier if their was someone capable of taking care of business in my absence. The 2 girls are the key! One I've brought along with the project I'm pming and she has been a huge asset! The other has been learning more about the system on the backend.

I need to take a good day to lay everything out and create a plan. ?

Yes please anytime anyone that has helpful advise feel free to share. Thanks so much ❤



Christinebitg said:


> I have successfully done that. My boss needed me. It was completely worth it.
> 
> But I didn't see a raise for something like 5 or 6 years after that. No surprise there.
> 
> ...


5 years! Horrible. I've had a 3 to 5% yearly since 2011. With higher spikes due to promotions. Prior to that I was hourly but still received a $1 yearly.

You're assumptions are skewed. My boss does "GAF". She "GAF" too much which is some of the problem. My boss sets the same expectations on men. As I mentioned earlier she spoke to me about my male coworker doing uber and she didnt like it. I sniff out sexism. Trust me, this is not it.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Such a thoughtful post ❤
> 
> Mine is the former. My company is a tier 2, mid size. I work hard, I know my stuff and get compensated with yearly raises as well as bonuses. There was a review of the additional responsibilities which led to a 17% raise.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your'e at a good company with stable work. That is hard to leave/move from, and is a much better idea to present yourself as the value that you are. With a 17% increase lately, then asking for more is out for certain. You want to make sure you get what you are worth, but don't want to decrease your value to the company. Sounds like you are in a good spot now (aside from personal finance considerations) and don't want to rock that boat.

Big raises come with moving positions within your field. I left that $62k job after another 18mo and got another 50% increase. Was there 6mo (company was a shit show of a startup that I couldn't have predicted, and didn't appear bad outwardly), and moved for a 10% increase. Been here about 18mo now, and have a strong lead that might see me working for a different company for quite literally a 100% increase (yes, double the money) within the end of the year.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Those who went to college and have careers and all that, I probably should have done the same. ?‍♂ 

One day though, I'll catch up. And pass you!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Big raises come with moving positions within your field. I left that $62k job after another 18mo and got another 50% increase. Was there 6mo (company was a shit show of a startup that I couldn't have predicted, and didn't appear bad outwardly), and moved for a 10% increase. Been here about 18mo now, and have a strong lead that might see me working for a different company for quite literally a 100% increase (yes, double the money) within the end of the year.


I've always admired people who can do that! What you did is right on! That's why people dont stay longer at jobs, they strive for more.

With the roll out of the new system I've started to get a feel for marketing. Having demonstrated the tool to different teams it's been exciting. I'm not sure exactly how easy it would be to jump from systems to marketing but I wouldnt mind the change ?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> My whole team is full of people that never take a vacation -o:. My boss has been maxed out at 320 vacation hours herself ?. We can't cash out. The only time I could cash out is if I quit.


Are you working in Japan? :roflmao:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Are you working in Japan? :roflmao:


No just a millennial 



doyousensehumor said:


> Those who went to college and have careers and all that, I probably should have done the same. ?‍♂
> 
> One day though, I'll catch up. And pass you!


I've been there 12 years?. It was more of a gradual incline. Much to do with my performance rather then my degree.

When I have my mind set on something i want to do well. I would never turn in a chicken shit, half ass presentation ?‍♀. If I am involved in something I learn it inside out. I think that's the attitude to have.

However if someone is a great speaker and can butt kisser to move up thats another strategy. Which I've seen work, even better then mine in a lot of cases ?.

Why pass me? Wouldnt you rather be under me... I am a great boss.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Why pass me? Wouldnt you rather be under me... I am a great boss.


While I like giving up control once in awhile, my main thing is to be in control. I rather have you under me. ?


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

You work a job that provides you with Paid Time Off. 

The idea of taking it just to work another job is kind of sad. 

Unethical? Not at all. It's yours. You earned it.

Instead of driving do the truly millennial thing most girls do. Get a Sugar Daddy


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> A gal's gotta have a side hustle.
> Doing this will buy her a better holiday somewhere down the line.


Yup.
I did that my whole life.
I worked for decades without more than one or two days off.
Never went anywhere.
I worked, and made lots and lots of money, dreaming and looking forward to the day when I'd "have enough" to be "able to relax" and go places and have fun; you know, somewhere 'down the line'.

Now, I'm 66 years old. 
The end of the line is within sight - it happened so fast.
High blood pressure, artificial hip, blind in my good eye, hard of hearing, a worn out liver and heart, one kidney doesn't work so good. Bald and fat and ... 
And NOW, I _can't_ go and have fun.
I'm too damn old.

I hope that she wakes up soon, and takes back some of her time.
It is a precious and non-renewable resource.
And none of us know how much is left in the bank.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> You work a job that provides you with Paid Time Off.
> 
> The idea of taking it just to work another job is kind of sad.
> 
> Unethical? Not at all. It's yours. You earned it.


I dont disagree with you. I was rich living in an apartment but poor owning a house.

Some people are smarter with their money and can have a easier transition I suppose but not the case for me.



UberBastid said:


> Yup.
> I did that my whole life.
> I worked for decades without more than one or two days off.
> Never went anywhere.
> ...


Great message UB. I'm going to take half that time to relax. I've also promised my son disneyland before he turns 7 and I'm going to make that happen no matter what. They are the reason I work so hard and want better things in life.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont disagree with you. I was rich living in an apartment but poor owning a house.
> 
> Some people are smarter with their money and can have a easier transition I suppose but not the case for me.


Did the same once upon a time. House poor was nice because when it boomed the equity grew fast though. I rented out rooms before I met my wife to keep on top of everything. Once she moved in she said the renters had to go though.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I was rich living in an apartment but poor owning a house.


Ownership is most often less expensive then rental unless you buy more than you can afford or in a declining area.

Sorry you experienced that.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Ownership is most often less expensive then rental unless you buy more than you can afford or in a declining area.
> 
> Sorry you experienced that.


Not sure about Mkang but I did buy more than I could afford on my own. Couldn't believe the amount the bank was willing to lend me. But before I took them up on their offer I looked at craigslist and saw what people were willing to pay for just a bedroom and realized I could get by with just one room rented with ease and if I had 3 rooms rented I'd be doing fantastic. For a few years I averaged 2 rooms rented and was doing well.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Ownership is most often less expensive then rental unless you buy more than you can afford or in a declining area.
> 
> Sorry you experienced that.


What you wrote is incorrect in my case. Area is booming.

It's the all new EVERYTHING, furniture, landscaping, etc that hit hard. Again this all is a temporary issue. Once my house is set I have confidence I can start rebuilding my savings.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Go for it.... stash some extra money away...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

8 pages of opinions on this? haha..popular


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


I do it all the time, being in a conventon town, i plan some vacation days off around busy conventions.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

the thread that would not dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I would never turn in a chicken shit, half ass presentation


I was the same way. But unfortunately, my bosses preferred people who did a lot of half a**ed work and then bragged about how much they got done.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> the thread that would not dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...lol


They all do eventually lol.

Today I set my work goals ?










Christinebitg said:


> I was the same way. But unfortunately, my bosses preferred people who did a lot of half a**ed work and then bragged about how much they got done.


Good thing you moved on then. Your job sounds horrifying.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Good thing you moved on then. Your job sounds horrifying.


Actually, they laid me off, as part of a much larger reduction in force. I got a *great* deal. All my vacation time (of course), plus a bunch of extra time, because of a state requirement when the layoff is bigger than a certain size.

And (drum roll) I finished my MBA the day before I got the layoff notice. To his credit, my department head (a decent person, I might add) signed off on that last tuition bill.

I'd like to say that I banked all that extra money, but the truth is that it took me about 7 months to find my next job.

I used the rest of the week saying my goodbyes. And then the following week, I saw some of those people at the outplacement firm. The IT people didn't tell their department employees who were getting laid. (Wow.)

Glad I wasn't in that department.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, they laid me off, as part of a much larger reduction in force. I got a *great* deal. All my vacation time (of course), plus a bunch of extra time, because of a state requirement when the layoff is bigger than a certain size.
> 
> And (drum roll) I finished my MBA the day before I got the layoff notice. To his credit, my department head (a decent person, I might add) signed off on that last tuition bill.
> 
> ...


Reimbursement for treating you like garbage.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Is this unethical?


Your vacation time from your day job is yours to do with as you choose. I find that driving is different enough from my day job that it feels like a vacation.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I do that every year for a big music festival here in Wisconsin. I take 10 days vacation time (since I do have 6 weeks vacation time at my company) and I usually earn enough for my wife and I to take an actual 4 weeks vacation in Europe every summer.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a day job, mon to fri. I've been thinking of using my vacation days to take a week off and just do uber. That way I can earn money doing uber and collect my vacation check.
> 
> I've had this plan for a while but I feel guilty. I actually think my boss would be upset. Is this unethical?


It is your vacation time you should be free to do what ever you want during it. It would be unethical for your boss to tell you otherwise.


----------

